# New Member Check In



## onroadartists (Jan 21, 2007)

Hi! I am following the directions and checking in.

Never heard of an Outback until we saw it on Ebay...and since then have followed posts here and learned an awful lot about ...well, an awful lot! Have communicated briefly with the Michigan folks.

Not sure how to work this little board to the left but basically we are in NC. We are working artists who have decided that we have spent a lot on hotel/motel fees over the past years and maybe it's time to consider options. I guess out advantage is that any camper trailer we purchased would be used regularily. It would have to be.
What is appealing to us about the Outback 23KRS is the front "toy hauler" area. We would actually use that as a studio when on site. (alas, no "toys"). Any other we have seen has been the large back ramp and most are a bit more bare bones. We occassionally haul a large cargo trailer to sites and we could actually accomplish that with the KRS.

Hoping to learn more about generators on/for this model but will check the archives first (I promise).

Now understand that my husband does not know yet that I will probably commit to an Outback 23KRS while he is in Florida next week but hey, the buck always stops with self employed people!

Looks like a great, helpful bunch and I am looking forward to learning more..especially about the prep work. Guess I thought "ready" meant ready 
So thanks in advance!

Theresa and Steve


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers, onroadartists.







You will find this to be a unique corner of the Internet, as everyone is helpful, friendly and all-knowing about Outbacks. It sounds like you have found the perfect model for your road trips. Glad you found us, Theresa.

Hey, what could be better than purchasing an Outback as a "surprise gift" for you DH???


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Welcome to the group









Generator conversations are aplenty in the archives probably as far back as a week









http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=13146

heres one to start you off.









John


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome onroadartists to our little world 
23KRS is a very nice model
That is a great idea to use the toy area as a studio








Plenty of info to find here and lots of great people also

Don


----------



## onroadartists (Jan 21, 2007)

summergames84 said:


> Welcome to Outbackers, onroadartists.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the welcomes!He's heading for Florida tomorrow (sleet and ice here in NC!) and staying at a KOA cabin in a campground near Wellington-so by the time he gets back he would simply be glad the decision was made !









The generator link is great! Thank you!
Theresa


----------



## Darj (Oct 10, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Welcome! That sounds like a great way to use the "garage."


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Eric&Lesley (Jul 26, 2006)

If you haven't actually seen the inside of an Outback in person you are in for a real suprise. Photos can't do them justice. Best of luck and welcome to outbackers!


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Welcome and enjoy the new Outback.

Gary


----------



## outbackinMT (Oct 7, 2006)

Welcome to Outbackers Theresa and Steve!!! I'm sure you will find tons of useful information here!! The people are great!!!

Brenda


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Welcome aboard, what a neat idea about the studio, Outbacks could have a whole new market available if this works well.
Keep us posted!

Good luck
Steve


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

Welcome to the site! Where in NC are you?

There is a lot of great info on this site. Feal free to fire off questions as they come up.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Welcome, onroadartists,

You have found the best site ever!

What a novel idea to use the front of the Outback toyhauler as a studio. I can't think of anything better.

Hope you get one soon and "move in.'

Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

Welcom to the group. There is also a chat room that see quite a bit of activity in the evenings so you can get questions answered imediately there. I'm new too but feel like I've know this group for years. Lots of goo tips and don't be shy about asking. You won't get bitten for asking.
Bob


----------



## onroadartists (Jan 21, 2007)

Thanks for all the warm welcomes!
I hope I do not double post this. AOL is SLOW-W-W today and I have been bounced off more than once







!

The idea of using the hauler part as an art studio came about easily as I was once, in another lifetime, a dog show handler. All of the handlers had RV's in some form that had areas converted into space to stack the crates that the dogs rode in...there just weren't any "toy haulers" then







Craft/Art circuits in FLorida during the winter can go from 3-12 weeks and the shows are only Fri/Sat, so an artist needs somewhere to stay and at some point, has to keep working! We hit a lot of horse shows and they keep you busy 5 out 7 days each week.

I am looking forward to checking out more information. There will be an RV show in this area (Raleigh ) February 9-11 but so far the one dealer I have run across who has an RS (no RKS) was still around $1900. more for a 2006 model than the Michigan folks were for their 2007. Go figure. Still I will run down there this week and check them out more closely. Funny thing is that the Ebay ad photos are SO much clearer than online dealer ad photos.

Whoever started this forum rendered a great service







!

Theresa and Steve


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Welcome aboard. You will love the Outback!
Enjoy
Chabbie


----------



## HTQM (May 31, 2006)

Theresa,

Give Camptown RV in Clayton a call, they are a little east of Raleigh. They came with-in a grand of Marci at Lakeshore for our 28KRS, they saved us SEVERAL thousand over the locl dealers.

Good luck shopping
Dave


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi onroadartists
















to Outbackers! 

I know you are going to love the 23krs...we have the 28krs and it does everything we want it to do...and more!

Please keep us posted on your progress as new Outback owners,
Dawn


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Welcome to the family. Glad to have you on board. In North Carolina there is Tom Johnson's camping center in Charlotte too. Check their used inventory. I bought a used outback 25RSS for 11,500 last year from a dealer. Tom Johnsons had some on their used inventory web site. You can save thousands of dollars buying used which IS very important for we who are self employed.

Darlene


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Welcome,

And congratulations on the camper to be.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Congratulations and welcome aboard.







You're gonna love it. I'll be using our Outback soon for college visits so I know what you mean about the hotels and such. Enjoy.
Scott


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

...and welcome!!! Leave it to an artist (and/or dog person) to step "outside of the box".....I LOVE IT!!!! We have a 1 yr old 25RSS and _ARE_ dog show people (actually, Obedience and Agility...so not quite so much grooming required). I'm also a photgrapher with my sight on maybe someday adding Agility/Obedience Trial Photographer to the resume. Soooo....we do have the "toys"... WHAT A GREAT IDEA!!!


----------



## jlbabb28 (Feb 27, 2006)

Welcome, Man looks like a busy week here!

Jeff


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)




----------

